# Meds/Remeron?



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys,
I've had marijuana induced DP/DR for about a year. As for SSRIs, none of them worked. I took Lexapro, Prozac (allergic reaction, was hospitalized), Wellbutrin, Luvox (helped most for OCD), and Zoloft (did nothing). I took Lamictal, but I got the allergic reaction rash, and had to goto the hospital. I've been on Risperdal which had awful side effects, including fainting spells/low blood pressure. Now I am on just a low dose of Seroquel and Klonopin, because I am tired of having these nasty side effects. I want to try to do this without meds, and I think we are all able to, which is why I am cutting down. However, there is one drug, Remeron, which I think could be majorly useful for DP. It is semi new, doesn't have any SSRI-type side effects (from what I've read), and can be a lifesaver for adults with major depression. Has anyone had any experiences w/ Remeron, or heard of any pros or cons of taking it? If I went on this drug, it would be my last ditch attempt before I quit meds completely, so I want to know what I am getting into, especially with side effects. If anyone knows, just PM me, or respond to this post. Thanks


----------



## fattmik (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation. The psychopharmacologist recommended Effexor, but after doing the usual and biased internet research, I was scared of going through a lengthy and probably difficult withdrawal. It seems to mess with one's chemicals too much. I've been on Prozac, Abilify, Lithium, Adderrall, and I'm currently on Wellbutrin (which is helping with my energy, but in its mimicry of amphetamines, exacerbating the mental cloudiness). I'd like to hear if any other people have tried Remeron. I've heard the usual: that it's often a last ditch anti-depressant, that you gain weight (though I've heard that's a consequence of making one hungry). Has anybody with Depersonalization noticed an alleviation of symptoms?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Effexor and Remeronis the same thing?

I'm taking Effexor for half a year I think. This pills helped me the most. It doesn't mean of course it will help you but for me it helped a lot, esspeically with depression and anxiety. And a little bit with dp. I hope it will help more in the future. You can try it for some time to see if it's helping you...


----------



## fattmik (Jun 15, 2007)

Effexor and Remeron are different. Both target serotonin and norepinephrine, but while the former drug is an inhibitor, the latter (I believe) aids in the release of these chemicals. Their side effects are very different as well, I believe, yet both are considered very potent and effective for treatment resistant depression.

Anyway, glad to know that the Effexor is working for you, and you're feeling better.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Fattmik your right about the effexor and remeron. Effexor is a serotonin norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor but remeron enhances the effects of serotonin and norepinephrine. It's also a 5-ht2, 5-ht3 and histamine(h1) receptor antagonist. The latter of which explains it's sedating and weight gaining effect's.

Remeron doesent seem to cause much in way of withdrawal symptoms either from what ive heard. I have first hand knowledge in how horrible the withdrawal symptoms for effexor are. It was absolutly the worst drug ive ever come off by far and ive gone through more then a few drug withdrawals in my time.

So id definatly give remeron a try before trying effexor. Im thinking about trying remeron myself actually for depression.

I think effexor should be left as a last ditch effort for major depression. It has a nasty withdrawal syndrome not to mention that the side effect's suck ass.


----------



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

is remeron the label for mirtazapine?? 
If so I am on it. Been on it for most of this yr. Unfortunately it has not helped my mental illness much, I still have really bad depression and anxiety. But - don't let this stop u cos everyone is different. also- I'm recovering from well basically a bit of a 'breakdown' so i doubt some tablet is going to do make me forget the anxious behaviours and thought patterns ive had for years and how i have a memory full of traumatic experiences. BUT it does help you have a good nights sleep cos its sedating - so that's whats keeping me on it. Overall i'd say give it a go- cipramil made me feel nauseaous (how do u spell it?) and MORE anxious whereas this antidepressant did not.


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyway, I just wanted people to know I just started on Remeron, which is the label for Mirtazapine. I'll be sure to update to let everyone know if it is working. Meanwhile, if anyone else has any experiences or anything to share about Remeron, post it on here, so we can get some facts together.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh, Remeron is the label for Mirtazapine?? Why didn't you say it before? lol

As I said, I'm taking now Effexor. Before it I took Remeron. I can't say much about it cause I was alergic to it and I stoped taking it after a short time.

Good luck with it. I hope it will help you.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Mirtazepine is also known as Zispin over here in the UK. Why do drugs have to be so confusing?! Pah.


----------



## dementophobic (19 d ago)

Hello
Basically I've tried almost every drug on earth with no good results or horrible experiences
I've been on remeron 15 for the last 25 days and I'm really surprised with the good results!. 
I have severe DPDR and weird feeling/headaches
First two days on Remeron (Mirtazpine) was weird AF. But i got better slow, I've noticed that my mood is better and the world is getting i to focus
My appetite is sky rocketing and it's really hard to wake up in the morning but I'm not sleeping more than 8 hours
Of course everyone reacts differently to meds
Keep it up and wish you the best!


----------



## dementophobic (19 d ago)

spert23 said:


> Hey guys,
> I've had marijuana induced DP/DR for about a year. As for SSRIs, none of them worked. I took Lexapro, Prozac (allergic reaction, was hospitalized), Wellbutrin, Luvox (helped most for OCD), and Zoloft (did nothing). I took Lamictal, but I got the allergic reaction rash, and had to goto the hospital. I've been on Risperdal which had awful side effects, including fainting spells/low blood pressure. Now I am on just a low dose of Seroquel and Klonopin, because I am tired of having these nasty side effects. I want to try to do this without meds, and I think we are all able to, which is why I am cutting down. However, there is one drug, Remeron, which I think could be majorly useful for DP. It is semi new, doesn't have any SSRI-type side effects (from what I've read), and can be a lifesaver for adults with major depression. Has anyone had any experiences w/ Remeron, or heard of any pros or cons of taking it? If I went on this drug, it would be my last ditch attempt before I quit meds completely, so I want to know what I am getting into, especially with side effects. If anyone knows, just PM me, or respond to this post. Thanks


----------



## dementophobic (19 d ago)

Hello buddy
Hope you're getting better
So i have a very similar situation to yours
Tried all meds and they were awful!
I couldn't do it by myself because i feel a horrible weird chemical thing in my brain with severe tension headache. Dissociation almost 24/7 and a lot of other unpleasant symptoms.
I've been on remeron 15 for the last 25 and it's almost magical! I still feel weird most of the time but something really changed for better (I hope)
I'll keep you guys posted.
Wish me luck.
All the love to you.


----------

